# Wallpaper Spanning Two Screens



## alra111 (Jan 29, 2007)

Good morning everyone,

A quick question:

I have a dual monitor iMac system and was wondering if it is possible to have a single wallpaper spanning both monitors instead of one picture on each monitor.


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2007)

Nope. If you have one huge picture, however, you can use Preview to select parts of it in order to create two, one for each monitor.


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2007)

Dual-Monitor Wallpapers

Dual Screen Wallpaper

http://www.digi-hound.com/wp/index_e.html


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jan 29, 2007)

alra111 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> A quick question:
> 
> I have a dual monitor iMac system and was wondering if it is possible to have a single wallpaper spanning both monitors instead of one picture on each monitor.



Of course you can split the photo in half and put each half on each monitor.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Inkdipt (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes this is possible I am doing it now on a G5 Imac. You need to use two programs in concert. Screen Spanning Doctor (Actionscript) and multiscape. Multiscape is binary so you will have to compile it, but if you look around you can find it already compiled.


----------

